
Computer Security Video on Internet Privacy Wins Award - cstejerean
http://www.virginia.edu/uvatoday/newsRelease.php?id=3048
======
cstejerean
I didn't want to link to the video so I linked to the article but you can
watch the video at
[http://www.whoswatchingcharlottesville.com/videos/TheJobInte...](http://www.whoswatchingcharlottesville.com/videos/TheJobInterview.mov)

